# Importing fish to Point Roberts...



## apex82 (Aug 13, 2010)

Anyone done it? Looking to get some african cichlids from the states because nobody will ship to Canada. Just wondering if you think I will be fine getting through customs?


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

Did it yesterday via Blaine and the agent didn't even look up as I declared it. I went in to pay some duties as I brought back alot of stuff and declared it again inside, the other agent also did not seem to react like it was something out of the ordinary. No special duties, just HST. Reading the CBSA site, it seems the only issue would be for CITES listed fish. I know that shipping direct to Canada, there's usually a bit of importation paperwork that needs to be filled out....but I've never had to do that driving back. I guess they could force you to do it, but as usual with these things, ymmv. I'd get as much livestock locally if possible. Let the vendor take the risk on dealing with DOA's...its such a hassle.


----------



## fishclubgirl (Apr 29, 2010)

I get my fish sent to me in the US and bring them back. tony1928 is right and only "restricted fish" is an issue. However..... in 2011 fish importation falls under food and drug department(???) and this may change.


----------



## ECooper (Jul 1, 2010)

Shouldn't be a problem...unless you were bringing in species listed by CITES. If that was the case you'd have to bring them through Blaine (with the appropriate permits) and declare them to USFWS first. 

If you do bring some fish in, please let us know how it goes. I've been thinking of bringing some inverts in through Pt. Roberts...


----------



## BigFatLyre (Apr 22, 2010)

fishclubgirl said:


> I get my fish sent to me in the US and bring them back. tony1928 is right and only "restricted fish" is an issue. However..... in 2011 fish importation falls under food and drug department(???) and this may change.


If it moves to food and drug that's going to be interesting.
Would that mean you need a Phyto certificate? We see that all the time in loads coming into Versa Colds' new plant. But the paperwork is half the time incorrect, and not caught at the border! 
I suspect the only issue with Pt. Roberts is that it's an "oddball" import location, so you're going to get noticed. I'd bring through Blaine and the truck crossing.
Importers also (esp. Hawaii, California, and Oregon) should really give their head a shake when in comes to Vancouver. We're closer and warmer than most of their U. S. shipments! The key there is to FLY the shipment. The airport is the only way to go.
We brought fresh cut steaks up from Seattle and it was cheaper and faster to fly a skid, not to mention they don't have the mentality you may run into at a land crossing. And clean your vehicle out, including under the mats.


----------



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

As of march 2011 you will need permits for some species. Including, goldfish, guppies, barbs, gouramis et etc ..


----------



## Smiladon (Apr 23, 2010)

aprils aquarium said:


> As of march 2011 you will need permits for some species. Including, goldfish, guppies, barbs, gouramis et etc ..


permits to import or permits to keep the fish?


----------



## Death's Sting (Apr 21, 2010)

Smiladon said:


> permits to import or permits to keep the fish?


import of course


----------



## seanyuki (Apr 22, 2010)

Coming into force date of March 1, 2011 require a permit to bring in Ornamental Fish into Canada.

Canadian Food Inspection Agency - Importation of Aquatic Animals Into Canada

For more information:

* Susceptible Species of Aquatic Animals
* Proposed List of Diseases

Canadian Food Inspection Agency - Susceptible Species of Aquatic Animals


----------

